
Trump promises three new “big, big, big” Apple plants in U.S - smb06
https://www.axios.com/apple-mum-on-new-u-s-manufacturing-operations-while-trump-promises-big-2465398238.html
======
mino
Politics aside, Trump's lexical level keeps surprising me. And I am not a
native speaker.

“I spoke to [Mr. Cook], he’s promised me three big plants—big, big, big”

------
HillaryBriss
are we sure they weren't talking about apple sauce?

